# Where to get straight Copper for a Manifold



## Grainer (6/9/14)

As title says..In Melbourne South east


----------



## Yob (6/9/14)

get Idzy onto it.. his brother makes the best manifold Ive ever seen


----------



## yum beer (7/9/14)

local plumbing shop......there's probably one just around the corner.


----------



## Camo6 (7/9/14)

Big green shed should have straight lengths in plumbing section.


----------



## HardEight (7/9/14)

Yeah Bunnings.. 

Has straight lengths and all the bends you need..


----------



## JDW81 (7/9/14)

The big green shed will have all your manifold needs.


----------



## 431neb (7/9/14)

Reece on Center Rd are open until midday (and spitting distance from The Green Shed ) if you want to avoid the queue of retards asking about tap washers in the plumbing aisle at Bunnings. I love it at Bunnings when the little boxes of fittings are so mixed up that you have top search each one for that extra elbow/socket/tee…..

Reece Plumbing Centre
(cnr Carroll Rd) Oakleigh
1090 Centre Road (cnr Carroll Rd) Oakleigh, VIC, 3166 (03) 9544 3689 | (03) 9558 6750 (fax) [email protected]




Edit spelling.


----------



## Curly79 (7/9/14)

What exactly do you need grainer? Size? Design?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Grainer (7/9/14)

project underway ..hopefully the copper tube is big enough.. thanks


----------



## Camo6 (7/9/14)

Copper manifold when you own a blingy SS brewrig? Intrigued. Spill it Grainer, what are you making?


----------

